# Pork spare ribs idea?



## giggler (Aug 29, 2019)

Market has great deal on Pork Spareribs this weekend!


but here it is too hot to fire up the oven, and I gave away my BBQ grill and Slow Cooker.


Can I make ribs on the stove top, Braised maybe?


I've made ribs in saurkraut, but dear spouse, not a big fan..


Any other Ideas?


$1.99/ lb. for 2 full racks. How can I go wrong!



Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 29, 2019)

Do you have a pressure cooker, slow cooker or stove top smoker? I do a dry rub then stove top smoke my baby back ribs. Once cooked through I baste with BBQ sauce and under broiler a couple minutes on each side just to brown. You can do the same cooking them in the PC or SC then under broiler. HTH


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2019)

Put some in the freezer for when it's not too hot to use the oven.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 29, 2019)

I make a lot stovetop ribs, but I hack them up into thirds, with a cleaver.  I sometimes use country style ribs, chopped up. They are braised - the recipes call for 1 1/2 lbs, which I make in a  9" sauté pan.  Easy to double in a 12" sauté pan.  Cooked like this, the meat falls off the bones.   A favorite is Spareribs in Blackbean Sauce.  Another fav is 1,2,3,4,5 Spareribs, which is very easy, and delicious, especially with some 5 spice powder added.

1,2,3,4,5 Spareribs

1 tb Shao Hsing, or dry sherry
2 tb dark soy sauce
3 tb vinegar (white is fine here)
4 tb sugar
5 tb water
1/2-1 tsp Chinese 5 spice powder (optional, but delicious - use less, if mix is very fresh)
1 1/2 lbs spareribs, chopped into about 2" pieces

Place all ingredients in a 3 qt sauté pan (about 9") over high heat, and stir to mix.  When it comes to a boil, reduce heat to a generous simmer, cover, and cook 40 min., stirring a couple times, to turn the meat over.  Then, remove lid, raise heat to high, and boil the liquid down to a syrup, coating the meat, with the fat separating from it.  Serve, tilting the pan to leave the fat, and spoon the syrupy liquid onto the ribs.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hit up Savers for a different slow cooker.  I checked Austin, there are 2 locations in your area.  I think they are the best thrift store in my area, so maybe yours too?  Sunday and Monday they are having Labor day sales, everything 40% off their already affordable prices.  

Make Cowboy beans/ ranch beans/ mixed bean casserole, easy good on the stove top.  In a big pot, brown cut up ribs, then stir in the beans and sauce.  Simmer.  Messy,  but that's the nature of ribs anyway.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 29, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Put some in the freezer for when it's not too hot to use the oven.



Yeah, I would freeze them for better weather. If they come in cryovac packaging, they will freeze great! 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 31, 2019)

Cooking them on top of the stove sure won't solve anything with the heat in the kitchen, although the recipe from Dave sounds like a winner.
I agree the best idea is to freeze them for cooler weather. Then again, you could take them to a friend or relative's house with a grill and share your ribs with them.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 31, 2019)

Kayelle,   Stove top burners put out a lot less heat than firing up an oven!  However, to reduce this even further, as soon as I begin to use my AC, in the spring, I bring out my induction burner, and use that almost exclusively, unless I'm cooking in a wok, which does fire up the burners, unfortunately.  But then, I have something for outside, for that.  But those are other ways to reduce heat inside, which I do as much as I can!  I even bake my bread in my gas grill, to avoid using an oven.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 31, 2019)

Maybe it's just my imagination Dave, but I've found using my oven is more efficient for the heat situation compared to my stove top. It's a newer stove and I have a high powered outside vented exhaust fan above it. At any rate, cooking ribs takes a long time either way. Dang, now I'm hungry for ribs. I bet they would Sous Vide great...hmmm...
https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/sous-vide-pork-ribs-recipe-food-lab.html


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm sure your oven is more efficient than mine, Kayelle!  It is a commercial gas range, from 1983, with two ovens, the half sized one less insulated, since the full sized is convection.  And I have one of those externally vented hoods, too, which I'll use at low speed when I need to exhaust some heat from the kitchen.  Problem with that is, on high speed, it is taking so much air out of the house (I think it was 750 CFM, on high), which is being replaced by the summertime air - a little better than the heat being put out by the oven, or a burner on high, for a wok,  but not much!  

However, I love that fan for when it gets cool outside, and I want that air inside!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 31, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Maybe it's just my imagination Dave, but I've found using my oven is more efficient for the heat situation compared to my stove top. It's a newer stove and I have a high powered outside vented exhaust fan above it. At any rate, cooking ribs takes a long time either way. Dang, now I'm hungry for ribs. I bet they would Sous Vide great...hmmm...
> https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/sous-vide-pork-ribs-recipe-food-lab.html



I haven't tried sous vide ribs. I would probably do a hybrid of smoker and sous vide like this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glM9y8FkJLY&t=72s

But here is another cool video from _ChefSteps_, with Meathead from Amazing Ribs...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ornrw57DC2E

CD


----------

